# automator et sauvegarde de clé usb



## mattthieu (7 Mars 2008)

bonjour,



je débute sous automator, et j'ai réalisé le script suivant :







le but étant de réaliser une copie de sauvegarde de ma clé usb dénommée Kingston vers un dossier Kingston dans le répertoire documents.

Si je décoche 'remplacer les documents existants', cela fonctionne, lesnouveaux fichiers sont bien placés dans la sauvegarde, mais les fichiers qui ont été modifiés sur la clé usb ne sont pas modifiés dans la sauvegarde, logique.

Si je coche 'remplacer les documents existants', j'ai, comme vous voyez sur l'illustration, le message 'Il est impossible de créer le répertoire: /Volumes/Kingston/sites web'
Ce répertoire à bien sûr déjà été créé lors de la première sauvegarde....

Vous avez une idée pour régler cela ?


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

perso, j'utilise chronosync pour faire ça, mais il est payant


----------



## mattthieu (7 Mars 2008)

oui, j'avais déjà lu tes posts de promotion de ce soft 

mais si on peut le faire avec automator, je veux le faire avec automator. plus de contrôle,
 moyen d'aller beaucoup plus loin quand je connaitrai un peu d'apple script...


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Mars 2008)

mattthieu a dit:


> oui, j'avais déjà lu tes posts de promotion de ce soft
> 
> mais si on peut le faire avec automator, je veux le faire avec automator. plus de contrôle,
> moyen d'aller beaucoup plus loin quand je connaitrai un peu d'apple script...


Bonjour

Automator je connaît pas, jamais touché.

Regarde ceci *Backup Folder 1.0* si cela peut te donner une idée (un volume c'est rien d'autre qu'un dossier).

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/index4.html

&+


----------



## mattthieu (7 Mars 2008)

ha oui, ça à l'air intéressant, une petite action à intégrer dans son workflow...

merci pour le lien, je regarde ce soir une fois que je serai sur mon mac (là au bureau je bosse encore sur un pc, que je suis impatient de remplacer...)


----------



## mattthieu (7 Mars 2008)

bon, ça marche pas du tout avec Backup Folder, bizarre


personne ne connaît automator dans le coin ?


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

mattthieu a dit:


> bon, ça marche pas du tout avec Backup Folder, bizarre
> 
> 
> personne ne connaît automator dans le coin ?



je me suis posé les mêmes questions que toi, avant de passer à tu sais quel soft  (dont je fais pas "la promotion"  )


----------

